# Mixing Your Dragon Skin



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a 2 part Tutorial: That will get you ready to use your Dragon Skin..

The Color Pigments used are Highly Concentrated you only NEED a SMALL amount to get the color you want..Don't over do it , IT will do NO good.. 

For the follow along Tutorial click the pics:
Part 1:Using Dragon Skin :: Using Dragon Skin prt 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 2:Using Dragon Skin :: using Dragon skin Part2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

Please read through the whole Tutorial before you begin:

Things you will need:

Trial Pack Of Dragon Skin,Glass Jar with Lid, Color Pigments, Stir Sticks,Paper Towels and a Marker, and spoon or some thing to mix with..

The Next Tutorial will be called : Using Your Dragon Skin & Molds

If you need me Just Yell !! I will be Glad to answer Your Questions.. 

Disclaimer: I don't work for Smooth-On. I Just Like Their Products..:jol:


----------

